# Unique background ideas for a Druid?



## JesterPoet

Intrinsic Matt... you shouldn't be reading this, as you'll ruin the surprise.





So, with that out of the way...  I'm looking for ideas for a unique background for a druid.  I currently play a 10th level gnome druid that was created hastily after the death of my thief in the banewarrens.

My current character is not particularly optimal (as far as stats and such go), but I'm not really all that broken up over that.  He gets the job done.  What I don't like is that, in my haste to create him to get back into the game, I put no personality into him.

So here's the scoop.  When we finish the banewarrens, the GM is going to let us create new characters if we like.  I'm going to take him up on that, though I'll probably keep my new character similar to my old one.  He might become a human...  

The reason I want to change is that I want to start roleplaying a bit, which I haven't done at all with the current character.  However, it would be weird for everyone involved if I just started giving this guy unique character all of the sudden, so I'm holding off on it until I can "reboot" so to speak.

So, with that said, can anyone suggest any interesting character concepts for a roleplayable  druid?  I'd really like to try something unique.

Thanks!


----------



## birdchili

played a druid for a while that didn't understand druidism at all...

his backstory was that he gained druidic powers during what could be described as a phychotic rift that occurred when a group of human outcasts he was hiding out with (due to some dubious legal issues he was "avoiding") "dosed" him with a local psychoactive plant (for kicks/as a sort-of initiation ritual).  the resulting trip pushed him close to madness, but unlocked a deep bond for that particular plant (which the dm allowed me to use as a substitute for all the druidic holly stuff) as well as gave him the normal spell access, etc...

i played him as a bit of a paranoid, confused-type who had great fear of the powers he had and the plant that put him in touch with them.  he was an adventurer by necessity, as he was on the run from an urban past and needed to be travelling constantly.


----------



## fusangite

The biggest problem with the way people play druids in D&D is they have the idea of the class as some kind of pseudo-medieval conservationist or animal rights activist. In my view, this is pretty anachronistic. 

What you want to do is make a character who views different species of creatures in the same way that a human would view different nations or tribes. It is exactly as okay to kill animals as it is to kill people. So make him like the original druids -- human sacrificing and bloodthirsty. Not in a mean way, of course; naturally he would only sacrifice people who volunteered to or, failing that, deserved to die for some perfectly legitimate reason. 

As for background, I think being raised by a pack of wolves or wild dogs for a portion of his childhood should do the trick.


----------



## BiggusGeekus

You could play a druid that was based on the beliefs of, for example, the Austrailian Aboriginies.


----------



## Jdvn1

I like trying out druids from different terrains and see what differences might be. A Dwarf Mountain-Druid is kind of a cross between the classic Dwarf and the classic Druid.


----------



## Tonguez

one of my favourite BBEG was the _Dark Hunter _ a powerful 'spirit' of the Hunt, who was conceived as a Werewolf Druid lv 18). With the Dark Hunter I ignored the 'plant' aspects of Druid (except when it became useful in entagnling fleeing enemies) and instead linked him to Wolves and Storms (Air Elemental) and also gave him an army of cannibal pixies. He was a savage, destructive 'force of nature' who hunted through the Black Forest terrorising anything that dared to enter his territory.

Going for similar thematic approaches (like say a Sea Druid) creates a degree of distinctiveness

also on the subject of Sea Druids I once had a player create a Dolphin Ranger. Anyway having an Animal Druid might be fun (or not)


----------



## Bront

If you use Eberron, or not, there's a cool idea there for one.

The Ashbound tradition believes that non-druidic magic is unnatural (Rangers are probably ok).  Now, that doesn't mean that they won't use it or work with someone, but they will seek out the bigger threats, and generaly try to talk the PCs out of using other magic unless nessesary.  So there's a bit of RPable fun party confilict, but shouldn't be anything beyond a simple philisophacle descusion.

So, you play a druid on a mission to seek out powerfull evil magic users of any kind and remove them, as well as recover any magic artifacts so they can not be "misused".

If you have Eberron, there's a feat you can take that's realy nice that lets all your nature summons get a +3 luck bonus to hit and last twice as long.


----------



## Dirigible

I've always liked the idea of a druid that isn't about protecting nature from civilisation, but vica versa. In a newish world, like Dawnforge, or one where the forces of the wild were unusually strong, sentient races might need such a magical warrior to help keep the beasts at bay.


----------



## Chepper

I been playing a Druid all the time since I started playing (A)D&D some 8 years ago. Always made up a new background for each druid.

This campaign I made a female druid who had been kicked off by her parents when she was like "babyform". Putted in a basket on a river... ( sounds like it happened before somewhere -_-" ), and eventually she turned out into the forest. Raised by all kinds of animals, bears, wolfs,... She learned many things of her stay there. What nature has to offer, what it takes, dangers, safeties,... So sooner or later she found out her casting abilities and gained more Nature abilities. From that point on you can say you start at lvl 1 at a certain age ( I'm human and aged 22 ). So in the start of our campaign I just learned some minor tricks of nature magic but got a book full of abilities, like Animal Friendship, etc. 

Ofcourse during her childhood, she met up with some magical creatures that learned her how to read a lill and speak, eventually bringing her in contact with an old druid master, who teached her the druidic language. From all that, not a bad cloud on the air. But then the major problem came.

Since she lives all her live in the forest, she has never visited any villages, she had noticed them, but didn't like the fuzz all around. When she got booted in a group by coincidence things stared to go crazy at all sides. First time she entered a village ( That session was yesterday ). She only know the things from nature mainly called trading. I give you this shiny rock and I take your shiny armor... Which ofcourse makes city people angry. I spend 2 times in an "inn" called Jail. She wasn't unhappy from the food though, it wasn't that bad and it was even free!!! First time she was caught cause of her swimming in the river where ships come thru, next time she was busted cause she crawled in a garbage bin.

My character has no need for goldpieces, just trade material, like gems, shiny objects etc. Her motto is: What Nature gives, she takes. She doesn't really understand the meaning of buying at all.

Besides all that, her background continues to develop. But this one is a nice start for quiet an adventure. ( Atleast 10 people want me dead now... -_-" )



Hope this gives you some ideas. Good luck on it!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

For mechanical differences.. check out Eberron's variations, and the book 'Wildscape' for some truely defiant takes on the Druid.

 An echo from upthread.. Druids don't have to be the tree hugger hippy nice guy all the time.
One of wildscapes deviants believes that the true state to be pursued is the natural termination of life.... comes complete with undead companions and a desire to see life 'complete the journey'   


As to roleplaying options, many backstories fit..
   Called by Nature:    Survivor of a great cataclysm, believing that your true calling is to keep Mankind from angering Nature again.. perhaps a little too devoted to your new calling 
   Soured by 'civilization':  your family died of starvation in the big city you have chosen to become self-sufficient and fully believe in the survival of the fittest. Nobody gave you a hand up, why should you help someone else?
  Ignorant 'savage: raise away from civilization, the trappings and customs of man intrigue and disgust you.
  Protector of Nature: Raised on the verge of the wilderness, you see the synergy between mankind and the wild. Your goal is to enlighten those others to this synergy.

Numerous more are out there


----------



## Nightfall

Well you could always be the guy that believes BECAUSE metal comes from the earth, you can be a tank using iron weapons because they believe in fey creatures that might be evil or harmful to the earth. Just one idear.


----------



## Romnipotent

Growing up in a good gnomish family young Mumbin was raised in all the fine arts of trade and gold hoarding a devout Glittergold family could ever hope to achieve. Mumbin worked for 80 years, abusing nature in strip mining and other endevours, expanding his realm of mineral exports to the greatest steel and mithril supplier in the eastern continent. On his 174th birthday he woke suddenly with an urge to leave the mansion and go out to a forest untouched by his mining.
There he lived for many years, learning how to eat a berry and all that nonsense. After his dabilitating brain tumour had stopped expanding he'd forgotten his ways of business and now lived to kill the very man destroying his forest!
See where this is going?


----------

